# Best picks



## JohnyL (Sep 13, 2022)

I will post selections mostly live tips and keep a count starting from zero
so far I am on a 7/7 run
chasing mostly dropping market prices, let's hope I ll keep that strike! Nice to meet you all


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 13, 2022)

Rio Sao Paulo Women vs America RJ over4 @1.87 and over 4.25 goals @2.00


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 13, 2022)

already won, 0-6 
+1.87 units


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 14, 2022)

GUARABIRA PB -1.5 @2.28
GUARABIRA -1.25 @2.02
AD Guarabira PB vs Femar PB Paraibano


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 14, 2022)

won both!
+4.17 units


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 16, 2022)

Game : Nk Rudes vs NK Istra 1961 U19 
over 1goal  HT @1.96 Rudes -0.5 FT @1.87


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 17, 2022)

late update but both selections won, 5-1 final score
+5.13 units


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 20, 2022)

Gremio Recreativo Serrano vs Picuiense PB Paraibano
over 2.75 @1.82
over 3 @2.10


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 20, 2022)

Tycoon vs Winling 
-18.5 @1.90 Tycoon


----------



## JohnyL (Sep 20, 2022)

MS Tzeirey Kfar Kana vs Hapoel Ironi Karmiel
over  0.5 HT @2.80
win 1st half - Hapoel @5.25


----------

